# Aggression towards other dogs



## zarnowme (Jan 6, 2015)

Hello! I have a sweet little maltese named Lola. We go her in November so we are relatively new parents to our new family member. She is four years old And we love her so much. 

Well, now that the weather is finally getting better, we have been taking her for mor walks. I am seeing a new side to my sweet mild mannered cuddly lap dog. Whenever she sees another dog, she completely freaks out. Even if the dog is on the other side of the street. She barks, lunges and tried to attack the other dog. She does bark at people too, but when she sees other dogs she is extremely aggressive. It is becoming more and more difficult to take her outside. One time she was so forceful, she slid out of her collar. It really scared me luckily the other dog was calm and just looked confused. But Lola could have really gotten hurt. Lola does not care what size the other dog is and lola is a little peanut. 

I ended up getting a harness for her. With the other collar she was choking her self and I was afraid it would slip off again. I don't want her to get by a car or hurt by another dog. The other dog would just be defending itself. We have had to cut our walk short, carry her home and rush home because she gets so frazzled and aggressive. 

Please help!! I'm really worried about her. I want to be able to take her for walks this summer. I live in the Midwest and we only get a few months of nice weather. Besides this situation she is the most gentle calm loving dog in the world. 
Thanks!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Sounds like our Petey. He love our female and is so sweet with us but other dogs freak him out. We were clicker training him last year and he got somewhat better but he may never be calm with other dogs. You just have to watch him close and keep him on a short leash. Petey was a rescue and we do not know his background but we love him to pieces. Good luck and just work and train her and she may improve. Oh welcome I should have said that first.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Mary!
Oh, how scary. It must make walks very stressful. Hopefully someone here with experience will comment.
From things I have read, it sounds like she could be afraid. I know dog trainers will try to "de-sensitize" by giving treats when a strange dog approaches. You may be able to find some good info online if you Google fear based aggression and desensitization. 
I like the kilo pup videos. Some of these might help:
Reactivity and Barking | Dogmantics Dog Training

You could also consider working with a dog trainer in your area. 
Walks should be fun! Poor Lola. I hope you can find a solution for her.


----------



## zarnowme (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you for you post. I tried to do the clicker training. Lola was terrified of the clicker. I will do more research. Hopefully, someone from Spoiled Maltese will be able to give some suggestions. 

Look at that face. She's so sweet. She tries to be so tough with those other dogs. Its almost funny to see her try to bully other dogs (especially big dogs)... Until another dog tries to protect itself, that would not be funny. I need to prevent that from happening.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Lola is adorable! Look at those big eyes!

Instead of a clicker, you can use a word, like "good" or "yes" to mark the behavior that you want.
Just say the word and give the treat instead of a click and treat.
It lets you use the same type of training but without the scary noise of the clicker.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I totally agree she needs training. One of mine is fearful and reactive, very protective of me and acting like a maniac when spotting another dog. The best part of the training, which we use a great positive reinforcement one, was that I got to understand that his behavior is a product of his feelings. We can teach and mark a behavior but we can't do that with his feelings. She thought me how to be aware of what triggers his fear and to be ahead of time giving him a treat and a 'yes! good boy' even before he has a chance to react. It's still a work in progress but we've made substantial progress on the last 3 months. Do not expose her to the situations where she reacts, always keep in mind that it is not because they are cute and small that other people and dogs would have to be subjected to your dog bad behavior. Baby steps. Take her out with you on a sling or stroller, go to the mall, expose her to situations keeping her close to you and avoiding strangers to come pet her. The key is, she has to be comfortable with the situation, if she's not then time to go. Hope that helps.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Sounds exactly like my rescue ozzie. We just cross the street to avoid other dogs and I tell people he's not good with other dogs and lead him away. Stinks because my sister in law has a dog named Wally and when we have 4 legged visitors ozzie is not very hospitable 😕 at home or at my in laws he will avoid Wally but if they come face to face he barks and lunges so I intervene. Luckily wally is very calm but he's a lab and I worry that his patience will run out some day.. We have been meaning to get a trainer and hopefully will soon!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Finding a local trainer would likely be the best route.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

It isn't easy, I have one that is also really reactive to other dogs and somewhat to people. I have a trainer coming today actually for the first time, I am pretty sure she will be saying exactly what Beatriz trainer has said. Will be nice to get the procedure and timing down as best I can though.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Will share what I was taught. I was taught by a trainer to try to desensitize by teaching the dog that good things happen when the trigger (in this case, another dog) is around.

For example, if the dog barks at other dogs should work on situations of your dog being far enough from the other dog that your dog does not yet react, and face your dog toward the other dog and in a calm manner reward reward reward with treats. Ideally should be very very yummy treats, perhaps treats your dog never gets unless for reward in this training exercise. If the clicker is an issue, calmly and in a positive tone say something like good girl, good girl, good job, etc.

If your dog gets reactive, is too much too soon. Remove the dog from situation immediately. Try again another time at a farther distance.

Was told that the owner/walker should not exhibit anxiety or frustration or any negative emotion since the dog will interpret that as "this is a dangerous situation - I better bark/be aggressive." Always stay calm. Never reinforce for the barking, and try to never put the dog in a situation that is going to cause the barking. Don't do too much too soon.

Also was told to avoid situations of saying "oh no" and getting tense and abruptly going in the opposite direction when you see an approaching dog -- this speaks volumes to our dogs. Should generally try to avoid situations that could trigger the dog's barking--until dog learns to not get reactive. If the dog barks and you retreat, your dog has learned that barking equals escaping the scary situation.

Eventually after having many many sessions of rewarding the dog for being in the distant vicinity of another dog move closer, then when that works move closer. Eventually work up to the dog no longer seeing the other dog as a threat, and actually looking forward to getting the yummy treats for being in the vicinity of the other dog.


----------



## rasgari (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey guys I'm currently struggling with this situation too. Yesterday I found my neighbors Chihuahua in my backyard...I guess she had slipped herself through the fence, anyways Lily aggressively attacked the dog and I was so scared that I went running for the poor little Chihuahua and quickly picked her up. The Chihuahua was crying I can't believe my sweet little Lily can be so aggressive, my heart also broke for the lil Chihuahua.

Lilly is a year old now and I had taken her to puppy school when she was younger, she also plays with my boyfriend's dog a lot and I take her out for walks , however if the dog is unknown to her she will be very aggressive. 

I'm too scared to sign her up for another doggy class because I don't want her to get aggressive with the other dogs in class.


----------



## CathyG (Nov 25, 2013)

My 5 year old Bailey (Also a rescue who's been in our family for just about 18 months now) is aggressive toward other dogs as well. I'm definitely going to try the "good boy" with the treat during our walks, but I anticipate this being a little difficult because you can never predict when you'll encounter another dog on walks. Bailey also barks at anyone (human or animal) walking passed our house if he can see them through the window. This is another habit I'm not quite sure how to break.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

We had a trainer years ago when we had big dogs - one of the things I remember them saying - was when you are out for a walk, cross the street and change direction often. This accomplishes two things - it makes the walk unpredictable (and interesting for them) it also allows you as the handler to watch for triggers that might set them off such as people or other dogs and avoid a problem. Changing course often makes them pay more attention to you than what's going on up ahead of them. It seemed to work for us - even though I looked a little crazy zigzagging around the neighborhood!


----------

